# 1st Recurve Bow...String Stretch and twisting questions???



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
Received my first Recurve last week. Got a Southwest Archery Spyder XL. Awesome bow and really shoots well. 
I set the nock up and installed some Beaver Balls and a Bear Hide Rest. Super quiet and seems to be real fast at 45lb draw weight at 30" draw.
The recommended brace height is 8" - 8 3/4". I set it at 8" to start out with. After the first 100 arrows, the brace height when finished was 7 7/8". I then put some more twist in the string to get it back to the 8" brace height again. Shot another 80 arrows or so and it was back down to 7 7/8". I'm using the string that came with the bow and in order to get the 8" brace height the first time, I had to put 30 twist in the string. After the first shoot session, I had to put 10 more twist to get back to 8" brace height again. Probably will have to put 10 more twist in it again...after the second shooting time. 
How many twist am I going to have to put in the string to keep it in the minimum brace height and am I going to have to do this twisting every time I shoot it? How much stretching does a string stretch?
Looking to use this bow in 3D Archery shoots.

Thanks


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*A lot. Basic rule is one twist for every inch the AMO is. That would be the basic starting point. After that it's up to how the string comes off your fingers, sound and arrow flight. Some string material stretches more then others. Good luck. *


----------



## anotherwade (Dec 16, 2014)

The string you have is probably a Dacron string, which will stretch, but once it stretches to its full length, it stops. Mine stretched no quite as far as yours apparently. I think the Spyder XL can utilize so called Fast Flight strings, which are made from low stretch material. You might put a low stretch string on. In any case if it is really bugging you, set brace to 8 1/8 and leave it strung overnight. See where it ends up after shooting again.

Wade


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I build my B50 strings an inch or so short knowing that they will lose close to an inch in the first one hundred shots. At the price point your bow sells at, it is almost a certainty that you have a B50 or B55 string. Once the string has settled it is entirely adequate for a novice archer. when you are profficient, go ahead and spend the money for a low stretch string.


----------



## Outback Dave (Jul 22, 2017)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I build my B50 strings an inch or so short knowing that they will lose close to an inch in the first one hundred shots. At the price point your bow sells at, it is almost a certainty that you have a B50 or B55 string. Once the string has settled it is entirely adequate for a novice archer. when you are profficient, go ahead and spend the money for a low stretch string.


Just a Quick thought on this one; If the bow is delivered with a Dacron string, chance is its manufactured for that type of string. Putting a different string (a FF or something) on it could damage the limbs. You should also concider the Arrow weight/lbs factor. Many recurves should only shoot arrows that are 8 grain/lbs or heavier. For example a 360 grain Arrow or heavier @ 45 lbs. And for the record...the string is not really a measurement of archery talent


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

i'm worried about twisting limbs.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help...


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I always start a new string at the highest point of the recommended brace height (or even a 1/4" higher) because some strings stretch quite a bit. I wouldn't give it too much thought.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Strings that are not prestretched can be something of a tail chase. I usually stretch new strings by hanging a heavy tool box on one end for at least overnight…a lot less need for adjustment after that. Rick.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree with the above, it is probably a Dacron string. Give it a couple hundred shots and it will settle in. They creep at first but are stable when done.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, it's a Dacron string. Thanks again...


----------

